# Mini late making



## inecik (Nov 12, 2021)

Hello friends, I am from Turkey. I am a hobby man. I am making a rosary. I want to make a mini lathe for rosary. I have a spindle and a chuck  in my hand. The spindle diameter is 15mm and has 14/1 teeth. The chuck is 63mm in diameter and has 3 jaws. I want to make a 50cm long lathe. How can I do it?I want to make a headstock and tailstock. How should the shaft bearing and balls be. Which motor should I use? 2500rpm is enough. How should the pulleys be?


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 12, 2021)

With so many decisions and choices, the best approach is probably to use whatever you can find easily and cheaply.
I have no idea what materials you have available there.  Making a lathe from scratch can be quite a project, and will require other tools. 
A lathe intended for wood turning
is considerably simpler than a lathe intended for metal cutting
There are some YouTube videos on building a lathe
 A good lathe has _mass _(it is _heavy) _and has a very rigid structure, usually because the parts are cast iron or steel
-M


----------



## DAT510 (Nov 13, 2021)

Welcome to H-M.

Turkey is a beautiful country.  I've been to both Istanbul and Ankara. I have not been as far east as Kayseri.  Istanbul is one of my favor places.

As for bearings, I believe you would want Annular Contact Bearings or Tapered Roller Bearings.









						What Are the Differences Between Bearings? The various types and special features of bearings / Bearing Trivia / Koyo Bearings(JTEKT)
					

This page introduces News releases. What Are the Differences Between Bearings? The various types and special features of bearings




					koyo.jtekt.co.jp
				




Whether Annular Contact or Tapered Roller Bearings, each bearing should be installed "opposite" the other, (back to back), so they can be preloaded to take up any end play.

Depending on the material you expect to cut, Aluminum, Steel, Brass, etc and the loads, you could make the headstock from Aluminum.

Sherline makes a lathe similar to the dimensions you are looking at.  Their Headstock is made from Aluminum.

Here an exploded view for your reference.



			https://sherline.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/4000_exp.pdf
		


As for Motor Speed, again it depends on the material you intend to cut.  Materials such as Aluminum cut has higher speeds than Steel.  Having speed ranges from 250 RPM to 5000 RPM would work. As the diameter of your work piece gets smaller, you'll ideally need higher RPM to keep the SFM (Surface Speed) up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 13, 2021)

You might check out the Gingery books.  his will get you started.


----------



## Dave Smith (Nov 13, 2021)

welcome,
first we need to know if you are using wood or metal for your rosary. a wood working lathe is very simple and tools are easy to make, so this will be a quick project for you to make. now if you are cutting metal for your rosary, you will need  more complicated materials to make a metal lathe.---let us know
Dave


----------



## ericc (Nov 14, 2021)

Does this involve making beads?  It may be possible to just use a wood style lathe (no cross slide or compound).  Since you don't mention a bed, you probably are talking about something like this.  The main task will be getting the spindle into bearings.  Almost any ones will do for wood.  There is probably a nice local bearing shop.  We have one in town; single proprietor, very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## homebrewed (Nov 15, 2021)

To make it easier to find them, you need to use the right name:  it's Angular Contact Bearings, not Annular.  But for something like a light-duty lathe you probably can just use deep groove bearings.  The small benchtop mini lathes come with deep groove bearings and seem to work alright.

You will find all sorts of DIY lathe builds if you do a little online searching.  One popular approach uses a hand drill to directly drive a spindle.  Due to the way some drill chucks are installed in the drill, it's not a good idea to install your workpiece in the drill's chuck -- the side forces could cause the chuck to work its way out of the drill!   I know this for a fact.....


----------



## inecik (Nov 19, 2021)

I will make wood and catalin on the lathe. The important thing is that there is no secretion in the chuck and the tailstock should be right in the center.


----------



## brino (Nov 19, 2021)

I had to look that up, so for others:



> *Catalin* is a brand name for a thermosetting polymer developed and trademarked in 1927 by the American Catalin Corporation of New York City, when the patent on Bakelite expired that year.



From wikipedia:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalin

For a light-duty lathe from easily available parts, perhaps start with a small drill-press and mount it sideways?
If the table swivels it could become a mount for a tool rest.
Or leave the table square to the axis and drill the table to mount a center.

Just thinking........

-brino


----------



## inecik (Nov 20, 2021)

Hİ, I want that: it will be  small and simply but The chuck has no swinging(rocking motion) and the ailstock must be in center.I don't want metall lathe carriage.the wood lathe tool rest is sufficient.The chuck may be alathe chuck or drill chuck.The lenght may be 40 cm.I want to make this lathe with parts found everywhere.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 20, 2021)

Post some pictures of the parts you have found for making this machine, AND, the thing you want to make.

We are visual people and can give much better advice if there are pictures involved.

John


----------



## inecik (Nov 20, 2021)

hi,I have only  this spindle and chuck  just now.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 20, 2021)

Do you have welding capabilities?

You'll need some kind of headstock, tailstock, bed, motor pulley and rest. 

Here's a basic diagram:





I'm assuming you don't have a lot of money, otherwise you would just buy the tool you want. So, what resources do you have? One good source is scrap auto parts, you might find this webpage if interest.









						MultiMachine - My CMS
					

The MultiMachine is a multipurpose machine tool (a machine tool is a powered mechanical device, typically used to fabricate metal … Read More →



					opensourcemachinetools.org
				




Before you start buying parts I suggest adding up the cost of purchasing them and comparing with what's available new, this isn't anything I would want to use but it may give you some ideas.









						18.99US $ 40% OFF|Dc12-24v Mini Lathe Machine Tools Beads Machine Woodworking Diy Miniature Lathe With Power Carving Cutter Wood Lathe - Lathe - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




Lastly, is there any place near your town where people do this kind of work? They might have leads on used tools that would meet your needs. 

Much depends on what your goals are, if you just want a tool to do your project some clamps and a hand drill might work. If you found this chuck and spindle and decided to make a machine because it sounds like fun than that's a different project. There are many of us here who have started at one place and fallen "down the rabbit hole" into this hobby. Some pictures of what you ultimately hope to build will help too.

John


----------

